# 2nd time boarding, broken arm.



## steve8731 (Feb 2, 2011)

This past Tuesday was my second time on a board. I was trying to keep up with my friend and decided to go off this box. I over shot the front so I decided to go off the side of it. Instead of jumping over it, I just went straight up, then landed on my left arm while trying to land. In a cast 6-8 weeks. Supposed to take a trip to Bermuda mid-march. No swimming for me


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

What the hell are you doing riding park features on your second time out boarding? 

Breaking your arm, that's what...

Listen to the doc and take care of it. Remember, baby steps.


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

sorry to hear that man, but like kc said you probably shouldn't have been in there anyway. stuffs dangerous .


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> Breaking your arm, that's what...


:laugh:

Wrong but hilarious.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

kill is right. I went off the big jump at the top of Freeway 8 terrain park my 2nd trip snowboarding ever (I had about 5 or 6 days of riding under my belt at this point). Leaned the wrong way at the top of the jump (because I am a former rollerblader and did what I normally do).

Long story short... landed on my arm and seperated my shoulder. Only lost one day's worth of riding, but the terrain park is serious business!


----------



## Storms (Feb 9, 2011)

I broke my wrist last season snowboarding. Get that cast cut off and get a waterproof cast so you can swim, man. That's what I did.


----------



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

Storms said:


> I broke my wrist last season snowboarding. Get that cast cut off and get a waterproof cast so you can swim, man. That's what I did.


+1 just get one of them fibreglass ones. when i broke my arm it was in a weird place so i had a full arm cast (right up to my shoulder) i couldnts actually swim but at least i could shower :thumbsup:


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

That blows man. I agree with the fiberglass casts completely. I wish I knew about those last year when I broke my arm.
Props for hitting a box your second day, too! Pretty ballsy and not really recommended but it's definitely respectable. Depends on the severity of the break, but if your doctor says its cool you might even be able to ride with the cast on. My main advice is not to let this scare you away from boarding.


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

SPAZ said:


> Props for hitting a box your second day, too! Pretty ballsy and not really recommended but it's definitely respectable.


Mmmmm....not so respectable I think. Pretty reckless. :thumbsdown: Hope you heal fast and learn faster.


----------



## Storms (Feb 9, 2011)

Fuck fiberglass casts, get the rubbery ones that are completely waterproof.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Shouldn't even go into park whether beginner or expert until you can ride efficiently.


----------



## jjermzz (Sep 20, 2010)

Snowboarders are evil. I've done it. Make a less experienced person over extend themselves. Tell me no.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

yeah... my rule of thumb with people is... if you can't solidly turn and go flat base when you want to... you shouldn't even glance at the terrain park... I only started playing with the boxes this year (2nd season) and I MAY hit a rail or two just to try it out.. but those are for next season :B unless snowolf has an extra room that I can move into for the summer.


----------

